# Hard Water Problem in Spain



## Rachelll (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi There!

I'll move to Barcelona soon (from the UK) to live for a year. I've been living in London and we have horrible water here -Lots of heavy metals and even contamination. I have read that the water in Spain might be worse in terms of hardness and chlorine.

I have sensitive skin (prone to eczema) and my hair acts differently where ever I travel depending on the water quality so I would like to ask if anyone has suggestions for water filters

Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rachelll said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I'll move to Barcelona soon (from the UK) to live for a year. I've been living in London and we have horrible water here -Lots of heavy metals and even contamination. I have read that the water in Spain might be worse in terms of hardness and chlorine.
> 
> ...


I suppose you want to know,about water in the specific area you'll be going to and not Spain in general... The water where I live for example is very good quality and is soft!
There are some filers called Dr agua I think available in Barcelona


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Water is very local. Our water comes from springs about 3 miles away and is hard. On the whole it is not chlorinated unless the natural flow has been diluted by heavy rains (i.e. it hasn't had chance to filter through the rocks. 

Straight from the supply our water doesn't taste very nice. What we have is a water softener and then the softened water passes though a three stage filter which then makes it reasonably palatable.

When we visited SWMBO's cousin in Barcelona - the water, as far as we were concerned, was undrinkable so we used bottled water.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I live in a hard-water area (Sierra de Cádiz) and use an ordinary filter jug for drinking water, tea and coffee. It does the job just fine. I don't buy bottled water because I don't want to contribute to the global plastic problem.

My husband used to suffer from excema but it disappeared after we moved here, so clearly it wasn't exacerbated by the hard water. 

I actually prefer it for washing my hair because soft water generates too much foam and leaves my hair all fluffy!


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

Alcalaina said:


> I live in a hard-water area (Sierra de Cádiz) and use an ordinary filter jug for drinking water, tea and coffee. It does the job just fine. * I don't buy bottled water because I don't want to contribute to the global plastic problem.*
> 
> My husband used to suffer from excema but it disappeared after we moved here, so clearly it wasn't exacerbated by the hard water.
> 
> I actually prefer it for washing my hair because soft water generates too much foam and leaves my hair all fluffy!


Most admirable but sadly a bit pointless with the amount of bottled water manufactured daily even Greta Thunberg indulges in bottled water.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> Most admirable but sadly a bit pointless with the amount of bottled water manufactured daily even Greta Thunberg indulges in bottled water.


I guess that sums up why the planet is doomed. Several of my family joined the protests in Madrid but I have little hope that it will make the slightest difference. But sorry back to topic.

We live near Cadiz and had to try several dish washer and washing powders to get things optimal. I drink water out the tap but not in vast quantities - beer being the price it is. 

Like Alcalaina we just use a simple filter, and for my MIL who has serious health problems we buy bottled. It's not expensive.


----------



## fortnite (Mar 18, 2020)

Rachelll said:


> Hi There!
> 
> I'll move to Barcelona soon (from the UK) to live for a year. I've been living in London and we have horrible water here -Lots of heavy metals and even contamination. I have read that the water in Spain might be worse in terms of hardness and chlorine.
> 
> ...


I think you want to know how different parts of the world have different qualities of water. The water here is soft and suitable for hair washing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fortnite said:


> I think you want to know how different parts of the world have different qualities of water. The water here is soft and suitable for hair washing.


Softness and hardness of water depends on which area of a country you are in, not which country you are in


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

fortnite said:


> I think you want to know how different parts of the world have different qualities of water. The water here is soft and suitable for hair washing.


and making coffee.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

The best way to answer your question is to obtain a water analysis report from the water company you would likely use in Barcelona. I use Agua de Alicante and they post analyses of water taken from different areas of their supply on their website. In practice the water is quite hard, not as hard as in London though. It is also a different type of hardness so rather than the damaging rocky type deposits you get in London, the water I use in Spain leaves a more powdery deposit that is more easily shifted.


----------

